# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle شروحات :  ازالة قفل ال FRP لهاتف J710F U5 8.1.0 بطريقة One click

## IMIM@HACK99

J710F U5 8.1.0 FRP One click 
نختار الموديل المطابق للحماية واصدار الاندرويد ونضغط ون كليك وننتظر
اذا دخل الجهاز وضع الريكوفري نقوم باختيار reboot system بشكل يدوي وننتظر انتهاء العملية   

```
Opening Port COM213...........OKVerifying Download Mod
OK
Initialization.......OK
Reading Phone Partitation Table........OK
Partition Size : 8192
Unpak pit .......OK
FLASHING FIRMWARE TO PHONE.....

Sending data: ..........OK
FLASHING DONE!
Rebooting PDA TO NORMAL MODE........OK
Waiting For ADB Device.....Detecting Device Info.....DONE
Device Model: SM-J710F 
Device CPU: armeabi-v7a 
Android SDK: 27 
Android Version: 8.1.0 
Resetting FRP.......OK
```

----------


## king of royal

الله يينور على الشغل العالى..............

----------

